# Pellet smoker chimney



## ddawson31 (Jan 2, 2018)

Has anyone blocked the exhaust and added a chimney the side of a pellet smoker? If so how did it work out. Thinking about doing this to a Pitt Boss 700. Not too much info around on doing this.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't think pellet smokers benefit from a chimney. They are more for looks.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 2, 2018)

I talked to pit boss about getting a chimney for my 700 because my 820 has one. They told me it wasn't available for it and that the side plate is for an upcoming cod smoke box option. I am interested in the box but haven't heard anything else about it.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 2, 2018)

What you have is a pellet grill.Pellet grills use fans to create the higher temperatures they generate.The fan blowing on the pellets creates pressure in the cook chamber thereby expelling exhaust instead of a draft which can be regulated by intake and exhaust of air.The modification of your exhaust will only change where it is blown out from.

The only pellet smokers I am aware of are the A-MAZE-N type products which are used to supplement poor smoke production and for cold smoking.


----------

